# Boot stuck at CM7 boot animation / splash screen



## rio2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm on CM7 alpha2 (or 2.1).

Anybody experience the boot stuck on "cyanogen mod 7" boot animation (splash screen)? The cyan colored android with the arrow-circle repeatedly circling counter clockwise.

I haven't messed with the cpu setting. Didn't install any new software. I only adjusted visual settings, if you will. Like removing the default screens, and creating my own--adding shortcuts, widgets, etc. The things I changed weren't anything that should be this impactive.

Any suggestions or help please?!


----------



## rio2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

By the way, prior to adjusting the superficial or visual settings, it was working fine. Installed several apps was fine.

Anyway (a log or how to get that log) to tell why it's stuck at the CM7 boot animation or splash screen?


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

mine did the same was working perfect then i booted to webos downloaded a few apps and later booted back to CM and was stuck on boot screen ,had to completely wipe cm and reinstall and all good again.


----------



## rio2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

desiretouchpad said:


> mine did the same was working perfect then i booted to webos downloaded a few apps and later booted back to CM and was stuck on boot screen ,had to completely wipe cm and reinstall and all good again.


Interesting, mine was working perfectly fine too. I never did boot back into webos, after CM7 install.

Immediately prior to the boot stuck issue, I was tweaking settings (not cpu settings), just visual, orientation stuff, etc. If I can recall the steps, I'll try them again. And then see if a reboot will be stuck at the same place, and try to see what may have caused this issue.

In any case, what I tried and did to get back into CM7 (apps installed and data of course had to be wiped):

In ClockworkMod ...

Tried:
Wipe Dalvik Cache
Wipe Cache
Fix Permissions
No good.

Fix:
Wipe Data/Factory Reset. Back into CM7.

Folks in the forum, instead of a Wipe data/Factory reset, couldn't I just have reinstalled CM7? Put the CM7 zip back into a SD folder, run the ClockworkMod install zip menu.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Samething happened to me here. I was trying to move quite a few apps to the virtual "SD card". Then I got the problem of "SD card removed" as many have experience. Next thing is an abrupt shutdown. Then it could reboot a couple of times. but very unstable. Then finally stuck at boot animation. I did try wipe data/factory setting but didn't do any good. So I have uninstall CM7 Android. Right now I am reinstalling it. Wish me luck


----------



## csaket (Oct 15, 2011)

I have run into the same issue and have not been able to resolve it. 
Has anyone had success recovering without reinstalls?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

rio2011 said:


> Interesting, mine was working perfectly fine too. I never did boot back into webos, after CM7 install.
> 
> Immediately prior to the boot stuck issue, I was tweaking settings (not cpu settings), just visual, orientation stuff, etc. If I can recall the steps, I'll try them again. And then see if a reboot will be stuck at the same place, and try to see what may have caused this issue.
> 
> ...


Definitely, as long as you could get USB connectivity - that was an available option and you could have tried it. No guarantee it would have helped, of course, but always worth a try.

In fact, IMHO, everyone should keep a copy of the current CM7 install files on their TP for just such an occasion. I re-created the cminstall folder on my TP after the original install so that if I had to run it again to recover from some crash or other issue, the files would already be there. Unless you connect and run the acme installer again they are ignored by the system, and they can be used from that directory by either ClockworkMod Recovery *or* the acme installer, so you're covered for either action.

Now that you have a working setup again, *take action as described in the thread below* to create a nandroid backup so that the next time you have an issue you can recover w/out having to wipe everything...









http://rootzwiki.com...ackup-do-itnow/


----------

